# Bill Hall and my new rose colored glasses.



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

:thumbsup: OKay, so I won this low milage cream puff. Previously owned by a little old lady who only drove it on Sunday's to church and the grocery store it is a true jewel (or maybe a diamond in the ruff).......yea, it has a dent or two, but looking at her through my rose colored glasses, it shouldn't be a big deal to fix her up it's just needs a little body panel work and a BH paint job and she should be good as new!?!

Since she just needs a touch up here and there......how much wll this one cost Bill?












-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Are you aware that there is damage to the front left window pillar? That's a difficult and costly repair before you even think about buffing out the other blemishes!


----------



## mrstumpy (Oct 5, 2013)

I agree, this repair could be costly. Did you notice that the back of the driver's door is damaged too? Sometimes getting the doors to line up and close correctly can be a real hassle. I think I'd pass this along to a "professional" to repair.

It also appears that the rubber weather stripping around the rear window and quarter windows is missing. Depending on how long rain and snow has been leaking into the body, the entire sides and rear of the body could just rust away!

Stumpy in Ahia:wave:


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

I just sprayed tea across my monitor. Too funny....by half!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Give it a week or two, and the other half will get listed up on the bay. Just beware of a possible shill bidder! :lol::jest::hat:


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I do not see a gas cap either. On that car they are BIG $$$$ High speed rear bumper bolts are gonna be a pretty penny too!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*This glass is almost a quarter full*

Dont be too hasty.

Does it have the sparkles? or is it a wanna be Daddy?


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

It has a Sugar Daddy sponsorship. What could be the problem?


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

SCJ, Can you tell us any more about the "Little Old Lady"?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Well to be honest I was shocked, she took the money I paid her and went and got a tat!?!











Nice lady though!



------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

:lol: hahahaahhahhahhahaahahaha


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Grannys ink...


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Oh Bill, check your PM's.......

------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

John, YHM!


----------

